# Your dream job



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Right now I'm a bum, a.k.a. being unemployed. So I got to thinking.. what would be my dream job? And for the longest time I really didn't have an answer to that question. I always tried to consider my SA in the equation as I figured that it would always affect my life as opposed to controlling my life like it does now.

So for some reason, I tried to remember all the compliments people have given me over the years to see if it could somehow be interpreted as an asset for a particular job. Then something that many people have told me resonated in my head; people say that they like the sound of my voice. So I thought that I'd like to be a voice actor because it's something that I respect and I think would be enjoyable. I don't think it's particularly realistic, seeing as I've never taken an acting class in my life, but it's still a nice scenario to think about to keep me positive. I also think it's a SA-friendly profession, as my idea of the environment is very laid-back with only a few people present at the actual recordings.

So now extend this question to you, fellow SAers. What would be your dream job? You can consider your SA or not. It's up to you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Good question. I think I would like to work in stagecraft. Sets and all, ya know? It would allow me to be creative to some degree, and active. I would be working with people who shared some of my own interests. Yeah, that's dream job number one.

Voice acting, huh? Now I want to know what your voice sounds like. : )


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Well now you have to share your voice silentcliche 

I would love to do something with animals. Maybe be part of an animal rights organization. Or wildlife conservation type work. The thought that I was in some way contributing to improving or protecting animals' lives would be awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Male Supermodel would be my dream job, I don't care if it'd be vain. All day you just hang around hot people and get payed alot to walk down a runway while showing off my ripped six pack and my giant packaged package.... I guess that's why it's called a "dream" job


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Computer Programmer.
I'm a nerd!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Writing biology textbooks! I know this sounds weird, but it would combine my love of writing, teaching, and all things science. And it wouldn't involve a lot of interaction.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Motor Racing Design Engineer.

I achieved this goal last year when i developed the racing car in Malaysia and since getting my feet wet doing that I can't wait to have another crack at it. Currently design and develop various automotive parts but it's only a stepping stone to that major goal.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Veterinary nurse. I'll get there eventually..:b


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Motor Racing Design Engineer.
> 
> I achieved this goal last year when i developed the racing car in Malaysia and since getting my feet wet doing that I can't wait to have another crack at it. Currently design and develop various automotive parts but it's only a stepping stone to that major goal.


 Your job rocks.

I'm thinking a pro-athlete (hockey, basketball, or football), F1 driver, MX racer etc. I want to get paid to play. Pornstar maybe . Something in the music industry would be great as well.


----------



## alexander9 (Jul 8, 2010)

*@silentcliche *- funny that you mentioned the voice acting thing..that's one of the things i've been complimented about by a few professors of mine throughout college, along with some random people..
there's a bunch of voice talent websites out there and i've toyed with the idea of making a few samples and posting them just to see if i got any interest, but never actually followed through. maybe you should try that out? i always though it would be a pretty sweet gig, too

as for me, i'm a tech geek, so i'm going to school for technology management..not exactly sure where it'll take me, but i'm thinking maybe technology consulting for companies and stuff like that..


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My realistic dream job is nursing, if that is realistic I'm working towards it anyway. 

But if I had the talent I would love to have a more artistic job like being a singer, writer or painter..sadly I suck in these areas.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

education researcher or instructional technologist


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have always wanted to be a Latin teacher, but my dream job would be to be a pastry chef at Disneyworld.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Narcissistically, I would love to be general manager and president of the Toronto Raptors.

My dream job is working for an organization such as Oxfam or UNEP.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

i wanna be a engineer...........


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

Screenwriter

But if I end up doing anything in the vein of creative writing I'd be happy enough. I think.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I always wanted to be an astronaut :lol but seeing as im afraid of flying and heights its probably not a good idea :lol

So my dream job is a psychotherapist, i find psychology sooooo interesting 
Or a midwife, but that involves having to get up in the middle of the night.. so i'll go with therapist. 


Or i'd like to work in Charm City Cakes.. You'll know what i mean if you've ever watched 'Ace Of Cakes'


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ideally I'd like to be a philosopher, just lies down beside trees and thinks about things all day. I guess you could also call it being a bum


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

An English teacher in Japan
A musician
A Japanese Translator


----------



## drew1986 (Jun 25, 2010)

a librarian or a Spanish teacher


----------



## xex (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd go for something which includes making others happy, helping... be it animals or people, especially children.. they are so innocent.


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

My dream job would be working as a Countryside Ranger as I'm doing work experience with Devon Wildlife Trust this week and I'm really enjoying it. 
No two days are the same and I would get to spend all day in nature


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

to be the best drummer ever, oh wait thats not a job. But with the right connections I could make alot of money.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Something that involves traveling and nature. Like maybe one of narrators or actors in the nature videos with animals, or even a photographer at that.
Also a more reasonable goal would be psychologist. Would love to help others out that went through the same problems as me.
Or even a writer. That would be boss.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Something where I would have power and get respect. But also, I want to make a difference in peoples lives.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

EunieLuv said:


> An English teacher in Japan
> A musician
> A Japanese Translator


You know Japanese? Thats really awesome. It seems really hard to learn.


----------



## Soul Dosan (Jul 14, 2010)

*author*

Just travelling around gathering nice experiences and wriiting about it


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

GnR said:


> Pornstar maybe


:ditto


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I always thought my dream job would be HUMAN SPELL-CHECKER.

Now that I am training for such a profession, I'm not so sure.


----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

tennis umpire
Working for the UN 
Holistic doctor


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

1. Astronaut!!!!!

2. Wedding dress model!!!

:clap:boogie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

adolescent psychologist
mystery/thriller fiction writer

or...

if I could somehow make money for reading books, i'd be rich


----------



## lovin jr (Jul 31, 2010)

Court Reporting.


----------



## TeddiMoBetti (Jul 31, 2010)

Wealthy, yet unrecognized, novelist.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

melissa75 said:


> if I could somehow make money for reading books, i'd be rich


I'm working on that one, myself.

Apparently the 'rich' part isn't going to work out, though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack of all trades.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

action figure sculptor.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

1. NBA professional basketball player
2. Horrorcore rap artist


----------



## TheCollegeDropout (Dec 11, 2009)

My dream job would be a police dispatcher. I'm a volunteer firefighter and I've always been interested in radio communication. Police dispatcher would be my favorite job no matter how much it pays.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Harlem Globetrotter. They need miniature white lady diversity, especially one who can't play basketball but has an unrequited love for Meadowlark Lemon.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

Secret agent that stands around all day holding his earpiece. Either that or be a treasure hunter who knows where all the treasure is. Does that answer your question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bogman. Self-explanatory.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My dream job would be a youth worker who works in the wilderness teaching kids life skills.

I don't know enough about being in the wilderness to have this type of job.


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

A tour pilot somewhere like the Grand Canyon or Mt. Rushmore.
Or to be in a rock band, that would be sweet.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

In reality what I'm working on is radiography...

As a dream job though, I guess would be one of these: paperback writer, script writer, musician, artist, animator, producer, voice actor, something bohemian-like I suppose... but I figure an income is more important


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Musician.

Music is the most important thing in my life, I'd love nothing more than to be able to express myself with it and affect other people the way it has me.

Comedic Actor.

I think I would be fantastic at being an actor. PreTenDinG.

Emergency Medical Technician.

My realistic dream-job.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Boob inspector.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd like to own and run my own chain of medical marajuana dispensaries along the west coast and Hawaii.

All I need is a name

(and a two million dollar start up loan please!!!)


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

my dream job was to be a lead singer of a rock band and i would write the most beautiful songs this world will ever know. haha... and i become a legend, bigger than elvis, bigger than michael jackson put together. hahahaha.......YOU SAID DREAM JOB!!!!...anyways, REALITY CHECK!! i can't even do a simple presentations for my English Class and i can't even walk the highschool hallways without rushing to get out. lol..


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*safari guide*..! just because i like nature and animals and never been to safari. or some job that needs creativity


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

A fast food or restaurant, or hotel owner.

i.e. choice of decor and menu , try to make people happy to visit and enjoy themselves , relaxing.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

At a suit store! So I can say over and over to every new customer; "Where's the tape measure for his waist! Can I shove a ruler up his as$ and multiply by Pi?" freaking them out.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

anything outside having fun.


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

In a band (which is dreaming)

Actual job I want- Environmental Biologist.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not living life.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ideally I will get into a logistics support role- where the cash seems to flow better.

In my dream world, I'd probably be an F1 driver or fighter pilot :lol


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I really like my job now. I work in the kitchen at a great restaurant with a bunch of great people. 
I hope to eventually be a food writer and recipe developer/tester. I want to write for food magazines and write cookbooks.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

President of Fiji


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

Epidemilogy. I'm very scared of disease, I'm hyper-focused on things, and I'm not too great with patients, but I want to go into medicine. Soo... that's mine!


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd like a job where I didn't have to lie or bend the truth to make me or my company money. I don't know what that would be. Always wanted to work at Taco bell just because I love the food.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

^Great ambition....I like taco bell too, chicken burritos yum lol


Piano Teacher and something else in performing arts. Like a music festival organizer or working at a radiostation. Extremely hard to get anywhere with that but it would be ahmazing.


----------



## jimminy jillickers (Aug 19, 2010)

I've always wanted to be an infantry officer. It's the only career that I could ever realistically picture myself pursuing. The appeal for me is the adventure, the thrill, the camaraderie, but above all, self-evolution. Being in the military is extremely physically and mentally demanding, and it requires that you push yourself to the edges of your boundaries, and to break those boundaries. If you want to succeed, you have to continually improve upon yourself. This is the biggest reason why the military is so appealing to me; it tests your true limits and it forces you to push those limits, continually expanding your true potential. So for me, succeeding as an infantry officer would be achieving self-actualization.

Too bad I'm a horrible leader haha.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Something to do with art. It's pretty much the only thing I'm truly into.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't really have a dream job, to be honest. I kind of like being a bum, though that's obviously not a good long-term survival plan.

I guess I would be most comfortable being a lifelong student, though I sort of had my chance at that and couldn't quite hack it. Maybe if I ever get my act together I'll give it another shot. School is the only thing I was ever been remotely good at, but I hit a wall. You can only get so far when you don't have an attention span.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Working with musicians and bands that I love.

Or, writing and directing movies/shows.

But for now, I'm studying to be a Graphic Designer.


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

I would love to be able to make a living out of being a musician. It wouldn't feel like work.


----------



## LA19 (Aug 21, 2010)

My absolute dream job would be photographer for National Geographic. I love photos & traveling and it'd be amazing to get to experience all different cultures and places.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

laurel said:


> My dream job would be working as a Countryside Ranger as I'm doing work experience with Devon Wildlife Trust this week and I'm really enjoying it.
> No two days are the same and I would get to spend all day in nature


Wow, another person from Devon. So far that makes 3 of us.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I swear i already replied to this thread but when i was looking through pages it's already gone (or maybe i deleted it?)

Anyway, my dream job is to become pro wrestler. It's my passion since my childhood. Basically being a pro wrestler is a double task because you need to be good at acting and wrestling, and that's what i want to do in my life.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 18, 2010)

my name kinda gives my dream job away doesnt it?

Hockey player

Darn... no hockey emoticon


----------



## aloneforever (Sep 3, 2010)

QB for the 49ers or a job as a wildlife photographer


----------

